# 15 week old puppy



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all

I have 2 15 week old puppies, 1 of them is basically potty trained occasional accident if the back door isn't open, the other one weed everywhere and docent seem to have any bladder control at all. He as been seen by a vet who took some urine test but hasn't got back to e yet, has anyone come across this before or ave any ideas as to why he's like this, he will wee on his bedding , right in front of me and docent seem to realise he's done it. I'm getting worried and not sure how much longer I can mop up wee

All advise welcome


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

It's completely normal for 15 week old puppies not to be toilet trained yet - my puppy took until nearly 6 months, not through lack of trying.

What are you doing to train him?

Basically you should be taking him outside, preferably on a lead, every 30 minutes or so and praising and treating like mad when he goes outside. If he has an accident inside just clean up the mess without telling him off, because he won't understand what he's done wrong.


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

That is what we are doing but it is normal for them to have some control over there bladder and he docent seem to have any and we have been working with him since he was 9 weeks and we have got no where with him


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

To be honest it's probably a mixture of him not having the bladder control, which is completely normal for 15 weeks, and the training not quite 'clicking' with him yet. He might have an infection which is making things worse, but it might be completely normal.

If you're taking him out every 30 minutes, and either crating him or watching him like a hawk when he's inside, he shouldn't really have a chance to toilet when he's inside, unless he's going more frequently than every 30 minutes.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Firstly - I'm think I was told that in theory a dog is meant to be able to hold their wee for (their age in months + 1) hours...

Secondly - the above only applies if the dog truly has learnt that outside is the place to go. Or there are no medical reasons inhibiting toilet training.

Got Charlie from a breeder where he could basically just 'go' where and when he wanted, and he brought that point of view home with him 

Make sure you make a big fuss (with treats preferably) of every successful outside toilet trip. If your pup starts to wee in front of you like you described, interrupt him, pick him up if you have to, and make him finish what he started outside. Praise like mad if he does. A half success is better than no success.

And don't be too hard on your little ones - pups have a lot to learn at such a young age and if theres no medical reason getting in the way then your pups will learn to reliably go outside eventually. You just have to stick at it, reward every success (or half success), be consistent and patient.

[Just also thought - make sure you're cleaning up the wee properly otherwise it'll be a beacon for the pups to go again - and I mean at the level the dogs won't be able to smell it anymore. Get special cleaner from the pet shop or wash bedding and floors using biological washing powder.]


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

We take him out ever 30 mins wait for anything up to 15 mins only to come in and him wee, his brother who we also have shows signs eg sniffing circling ect he shows no signs ad will wee stood up laid down ect


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

sweet josie said:


> We take him out ever 30 mins wait for anything up to 15 mins only to come in and him wee, his brother who we also have shows signs eg sniffing circling ect he shows no signs ad will wee stood up laid down ect


Take him out every 30 minutes if you think that's enough, but *only wait a few minutes*. Its tempting to wait outside a long time, especially if you know as soon as you go in they'll wee, but you can't force them to go. Also, I used to take Charlie out on a lead to avoid him turning it into playtime. If nothing happens after 2-3 mins, go back inside, keep your shoes on and don't take your eyes off him. If he starts to wee inside, pick him up and run outside and praise him if he finishes his wee outside.

Charlie used to do exactly the same thing and wait to be inside to wee, but thats what the trainings for, you have to reverse that point of view.

I know this bit will sound harsh - but stop comparing the brothers. Every pup is different and will learn at different rates with different issues. You have to adapt your training to each individual pups needs.

Also, get the pup that wees lying down checked out by the vet - take a urine sample in a sterilised bottle for them to test if you haven't done so already.


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

He has been vet checked as stated in post and I'm waiting for vet to ring back with results and i know each r different iasked wot I thought was a genuine question to wot I thought were helpful people but so far all I have been answered with are wot I am already doing and feeling like I'm an idiot for asking


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sweet josie said:


> He has been vet checked as stated in post and I'm waiting for vet to ring back with results and i know each r different iasked wot I thought was a genuine question to wot I thought were helpful people but so far all I have been answered with are wot I am already doing and feeling like I'm an idiot for asking


I think it just means that you are doing everything correctly that we can think of and there isn't a magic answer that anyone can come up with. People are just posting to reassure you that they used the same methods and toilet training came good for them with persistence so there is light at the end of the tunnel. Excluding medical reasons of course, but you are already onto that possibilty too .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Like Dogless said  We didn't know what you were already doing as you didn't say in your first post, and sometimes people do come here with absolutely no idea how to do things.

If you're already doing everything we suggested then you're on the right track. If it's a medical issue your vet will be able to help, and if it's not then you're doing the right things and just have to persevere. 

I know exactly how frustrating it is


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet josie said:


> He has been vet checked as stated in post and I'm waiting for vet to ring back with results and i know each r different iasked wot I thought was a genuine question to wot I thought were helpful people but so far all I have been answered with are wot I am already doing and feeling like I'm an idiot for asking


Keep your hair on 

You stated in your first post that all advice was welcome but you didn't give much of an idea of what your routine is with the puppy. People are genuinely trying to help you but without the knowledge of your routine may advise what you are already doing. 

Please write a long post describing your routine and then people can offer advice around that  However, as you are waiting for test results it may be better to see what they say before changing any thing if it is a medical problem may just confuse the pup.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

:nono: Hang on - you didn't put a lot of details regarding your potty training technique in your original post so it's not very fair to get annoyed at any responses that are telling you what you apparently already know. In a behavioural thread the slightest detail could be the key to the problem being discussed. 

People on here are trying to help but theres no magic answer to any question - all we can offer are suggestions what might work, whats worked for us, or a different perspective to a problem. 




Since we're not offering anything you didn't know already I'll just say good luck with your toilet training - I hope it's not being hindered with a medical problem for pups sake.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Twice as hard having 2 puppies as well !!!!!!!!!!! 
MOST good breeders wont sell you 2 puppies together, very hard to train them, as you are finding out!!


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hairy dog as u don't know the story for having 2 I'll ignore ure very unhelpful comment and advise u that everything maybe all sunshine and rainbows for u but real life isn't like that for everyone


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought Hairy's comment was relevant, as it explains the extra difficulty and is another reason not to scapegoat one of the puppies. I am not saying you are, just that it would be wrong to start thinking good pup - bad pup.

It'd hardly be fair on you, to ignore the littermate issue, and then in a years time you find out you have to work 3x as hard because of it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Sweet Josie you seem quite unwilling to accept any of the advice we have to offer and not once have you thanked anyone or even been nice despite the effort they put into writing these posts for you.

We are not mind readers and only know what you tell us - which to be quite frank is very little. If our advice isn't helpful it is because you haven't given us enough information to go from.

Please consider that people here want the best for your puppies and are trying to help. If you do not want our help then do not waste our time by posting.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Dont know your history as you hav'nt told us a lot and what you have told us you have just moaned and winged at the people who were kind enough to reply, if you dont like the replies, dont post, cos you dont always get the replies you want to hear i'm afraid, yes my dogs are great, all sunshine, cos i planned it that way, i have a 10mnth old pup who was hard work like PUPPIES are, and a Beardie of nearly 10, it will get easier for you, but 2 puppies, might take a bit longer!!


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

When we first got Polly she had already been in 2 different rescue centres for almost 4 weeks of her 8 week life, she too would wet and mess in her bedding, as she was taken from her mother far too early to learn not to. She could be outside for ages and then come in and squat In front of me, it has taken a lot of perseverance from me and much amusement for the neighbours with me telling her to go wee wee or poo poo in the garden, but she is doing so much better now, she still has the odd accident if she is playing and forgets she needs to go, but it does get better. We take her out last thing at night and she will wake me up now if she needs to go, rather than messing her bed, I don't lock her in her crate at night now either, she sleeps on a dog bed in our room and is much more settled than being by herself. I did shampoo the carpets with a shampoo designed to remove the stains and smells from her little accidents, that also seems to have helped. Good luck with your little one, I am sure with lots of patience it will soon all be sorted and the other pup will be the one you are worrying about


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

sweet josie said:


> Hairy dog as u don't know the story for having 2 I'll ignore ure very unhelpful comment and advise u that everything maybe all sunshine and rainbows for u but real life isn't like that for everyone


Get a grip

It's your puppies fault he doesn't understand to wee outside like his brother - you're perfect.

There is that the reply you wanted?

If you're going to be so negative to people trying to genuinely help then I'd go join another forum. If you ask a question you should be open to all answers instead of writing snappy comments back.

In my last post I wished you luck - I've changed my mind - I'm wishing your pups luck. They'll need it with an owner as negative as you.


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

No actually its not the puppies were rescued from being put to sleep actually and as I stated before there is a long story so for a forum who I thought was full of caring people u are all self righteous perfect dog owners who never put a foot wrong and I can see why people leave this forums all the time


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I make mistakes all the time 

Some are frustrated, because they spent time writing replies about stuff you knew already, and you are unhappy because you've felt criticised personally. I'm sure it's hard work and stressy with those pups, and you're trying your damnedest to do right by them.

Everyone wants to do right by the dogs.. we're on same side really!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Every one has been as helpful as they can be, IT IS YOU that has been negative, you asked for help, they advised you the best they could on the information given, obviously was'nt what you wanted to hear or you would'nt of been so touchy, and good for you for saving them, but again, perhaps you jumped in a bit blind, and now facing up to the reality of having 2 puppies, who are not alike and 1 is finding it a bit harder than the other 1, can i ask what breed they are ?


----------



## sweet josie (Mar 7, 2011)

There cockers and before anyone says it yes they are hyper but we combat that with walks a play sessions both together and apart. I am getting touchy bc I can see him going backwards in the toilet training and I know they are different dogs but to see a 15 week old puppy going backwards in his training is worrying , I have heard from the vet he has no infection but is having xrays tomorrow to see if his bladder ect is in the right place


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

We all sympathised with you saying we know how frustrating toilet training is, and tried to help, but there was no need to bite our heads off. If was after YOU were all touchy and negative that you got less than sympathetic replies. 

As I've said before the slightest detail could be the key to a behavioural problem, so without lots of detail and picking apart your routine and training, I don't think anyone on here is going to be able to help you put your finger on why your puppy is 'going backwards' in your words. And it doesn't seem like you'd be open to suggestions like that. 

Maybe you should ask any dog-owner friends you might have, or hire a behaviourist for 1 session to see if they could help pinpoint the problem. 

Perhaps face-to-face you'll be less rude to someone trying to help you.


----------

